# Hydration packs for longer torsos?



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been running a Dakine Amp 12L 700 cu in hydration pack for the past few seasons, but never really enjoyed the fit. I find it too short in the torso, the waist belt is literally between my nips and belly button lol (I'm 6'4" athletic build). What's a decent hydro pack (can be smaller than what I have currently, min of 70 oz of reservoir size though) that runs long and is comfortable? Looking to spend less than $100 on it. Thanks!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Osprey packs usually have two sizes that could probably fit your needs.


----------



## Big AC (Oct 12, 2012)

Camelbak Lobo. 3L reservoir; however, not a massive amount of extra space for other items. A multitool, phone, inner tube, and some food / bars would be close to topping it out.

It sits fine on my 6'5" frame with the waist and chest straps sitting in comfortable positions (across belly button and half way between nips and shoulders respectively).

It has good ventilation for summer down here in Australia (no hot back whilst riding) and doesn't move around much. There is a little vertical movement when the reservoir is absolutely full and riding my HT. On the FS no issue, likewise on the HT when the reservoir goes down a little bit after a couple of drinks.

If the limited additional capacity isn’t an issue for you then give it a look.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm digging on my frame bag that holds a 70oz reservoir and everything that would normally go on my back. Perfect for a hardtail and with the right hose set-up it's super easy to drink from. Here is a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Take a look at the Camelback Charge LR (2L/70oz water, 500 cu in/8L storage) or Volt LR (3L/100oz water, 600 cu in/10L storage). They are taller than usual, with a 17" torso length, since the storage area has to be long enough to fit a frame pump (or long mini pump like a Topeak Morph Turbo), and it has the lumbar reservoir under it. Others seem to be only as tall as the taller style 2-3L bladders. The Charge LR barely fits my 5' 7" body's torso, with the LR on my lumbar (instead of on my ass) and belt on my hips. It's about 2" longer than most other Camelbaks (Lobo has a 16" torso). BikeRadar really likes the LR packs and has given them 5 star ratings, which are really rare, reserved for the best of the best.

Here are the links to BikeRadar's reviews: 
- CamelBak Charge LR Hydration Pack Review - BikeRadar
- Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack Review - BikeRadar

Here's some pics I found of the Volt LR on someone relatively tall looking:



















Looks bottom heavy, and apparently that's a good thing for mtn biking and staying stable. Can argue how awkward/unfamiliar it looks though, but I personally haven't really seen any stylish hydration packs.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You might also want to check out EVOC hydration packs. The packs are sized according to back measurement

Bike - EVOC - SPORTS

There are avaiety of styles as well.

Not sure what people think of this brand. I have not owned a EVOC (I'm a short waisted woman) and I am not yet in the market for a new pack.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

dremags said:


> I'm digging on my frame bag


No thanks.



cyclelicious said:


> You might also want to check out EVOC hydration packs.


Thanks!



dv8xin said:


> Take a look at the Camelback Charge LR (2L/70oz water, 500 cu in/8L storage) or Volt LR (3L/100oz water, 600 cu in/10L storage).


Thanks for the links!!!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like the Dakine Amp is 18" total height and Camelbak Charge and Volt are 20" total height. 2" diff. An Osprey Raptor 10 is 19" total height. That EVOC wins on height though, at 56cm vs 50cm on the Camelbak (more than 2" larger), and still has the narrow look with a 10.6"/27cm width (a daypack is about 13" wide).

BikeRadar's review: EVOC CC-10L Backpack Review - BikeRadar










This and the new Osprey Raptor don't look as ugly as the Camelbak, I have to admit.


----------

